# Major Breakthrough for Vaping



## Zeki Hilmi (19/8/15)

To all you vapours, vendors etc. This is a major breakthrough for the vaping industry. Vaping has obviously gone through rigorous tests for this too happen... VIVA UK Wooohooo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## annemarievdh (19/8/15)

I wonder what hapend to change there mind. And what the the restrictions and limitations are.


----------



## Ashley A (19/8/15)

annemarievdh said:


> I wonder what hapend to change there mind. And what the the restrictions and limitations are.


I think the doctors made the call here and not the accountants.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ohmen (19/8/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> To all you vapours, vendors etc. This is a
> View attachment 34118



This is definitely a step in the right direction

Reactions: Like 1


----------

